# lookie what i brought home



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i shure do like new toys


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

If your a lady i say good job... if not... well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cute, but paint it red


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I envy you
And of course now you have to try all the tricks form italian job and drive like a maniac


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

Gump said:


> If your a lady i say good job... if not... well.


hater, mabey when you turn 28 you can buy a $32,000 dollar car cash of the showroom floor but for now i guess youl have to live in your moms basment and hope she dosent disconnect your internet for having no job


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

emc7 said:


> cute, but paint it red


no way. it needs 2b black with checkered race stripes. my dream car


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i have crabs said:


> hater, mabey when you turn 28 you can buy a $32,000 dollar car cash of the showroom floor but for now i guess youl have to live in your moms basment and hope she dosent disconnect your internet for having no job


wow.... it cost $32000? i never know they cost that much... i always think they cost like 28,000 or so.... 

but anyway, nice car. if i remember right, i read a car magazine few years ago and mini rank in the top 10 car (like actual car, not sport car) in handling.

but still... i am a hater of front wheel drive cars... by the way, is your car a manual or automatic?


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

32,000 canadian, its a 06 mini cooper soho, so no supercharger but all the other goodies and manual of corse.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

oic... canadian dollar..... that's why... i just look at the price and us cost like 25000 at most.... i was wrong.... anyway, good choice about the manual, i just don't like to drive AT cars... no fun to drive. plus i don't like force induction on cars (like supercharger and turbocharger).... too much maintainence.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

on the canadian mini website my car is 28,500 but after shipping and taxes and other charges it came to 32,000 and a bit


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah.... those tax and stuff cost a bunch too... i hate that.... add on those price and then you will realized that there is not too much choice out there... that's one of the reason i am looking at used car. well, the main reason is they don't make new good sport cars anymore


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

You need boost


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

let's double the fun, twin turbo it...


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

i have crabs said:


> hater, mabey when you turn 28 you can buy a $32,000 dollar car cash of the showroom floor but for now i guess youl have to live in your moms basment and hope she dosent disconnect your internet for having no job


To me a pretty immature response for a 28 year old, if you havent learned yet half car people you talk to will like or dislike your car, but thats the great thing about America (and Canada) that there are millions of things to spend your cash on. So if you want to put a 4' wing on the decklid or 30" wheels then by all means do it up but dont let others piss in your cheerios.

t: Thats almost me.. or a 22 year old with a 3000sqft house in california, 300whp 04 neon (bought new and own slip), 98 eclipse daily driver, and 832 gallons of water in my den and family room (including a 450 gallon) damn all that on enlisted military pay.t:


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Gump said:


> To me a pretty immature response for a 28 year old, if you havent learned yet half car people you talk to will like or dislike your car, but thats the great thing about America (and Canada) that there are millions of things to spend your cash on. So if you want to put a 4' wing on the decklid or 30" wheels then by all means do it up but dont let others piss in your cheerios.
> 
> t: Thats almost me.. or a 22 year old with a 3000sqft house in california, 300whp 04 neon (bought new and own slip), 98 eclipse daily driver, and 832 gallons of water in my den and family room (including a 450 gallon) damn all that on enlisted military pay.t:


haha, neons and eclipse... this is a good one.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

At least it is good one gas..... LoL.

As my grandfather says
''Buy 2 of them, and you can use them as rollerblades''.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> At least it is good one gas..... LoL.
> 
> As my grandfather says
> ''Buy 2 of them, and you can use them as rollerblades''.


the neon isnt really good on gas when your pushing 22 pounds of boost with 49lb injectors.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you mean the srt4 right? i don't like that car... dodge just slap on a huge turbo and call that a sport car...


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah its a srt4, i call it a neon because most people dont know what a srt4 is. the only thing neon on it is head/tail lights, frame and some interior. the turbo is actually pretty small to give you almost instant spool up and its not a sport car. sport compact car yes, as with a lot of other cars which dont come close with power. and with a little money it can beat 40-50k sports cars so im happy with it, the only thing imo it lacks is handeling, a coworker has a mini with some nice coilovers and holy hell that car can take turns. If i owned a mini it would for sure get some suspension, very fun in the twisties but i dont live by to many hill/mountains so im fine with quick strait line/draging.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

49lb injectors are overkill so you lose 10 points for trying to brag. 

Edit: 22lbs isn't much lol, we have the worlds highest hp evo here in pensacola that pushes over 40psi. .


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well... something like that... i don't care about it. i bet an evo or a sti can beat one of those any time at any place....

handling: evo and sti will kill the neon srt4 really bad on mountain pass.... autocross, need i say more

drag: awd have advantage... need i say more

please notice that i am talking about stock cars.

plus $20000 for $3000 more you can get a decent car for rallying, awd and same hp(or more) plus a car that is better tune by factory


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

Gump said:


> To me a pretty immature response for a 28 year old, if you havent learned yet half car people you talk to will like or dislike your car, but thats the great thing about America (and Canada) that there are millions of things to spend your cash on. So if you want to put a 4' wing on the decklid or 30" wheels then by all means do it up but dont let others piss in your cheerios.
> 
> t: Thats almost me.. or a 22 year old with a 3000sqft house in california, 300whp 04 neon (bought new and own slip), 98 eclipse daily driver, and 832 gallons of water in my den and family room (including a 450 gallon) damn all that on enlisted military pay.t:


ok lets see some pics of you and and your house and cars to back up your claims big shot, mabey try to keep your parents out of the pics


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

calm down people.... don't need another fight here


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

lol i laugh @ the internet everyone tryin to outdo the other lol, ps the srt4 is the qucikest manufactured stock car although it isnt a Neon neither SAAB influenced my friends


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

why is the car quick? the srt-4 will destroy by v-8 rwd cars out there in drag racing. the srt-4 will destroy by other car such as integra type-r(real type r, not the rice r) or wrx(not sti) in autocross. the srt-4 will kill by other cars in rallying. so why is that the quickest car? there is no point in building a car that only has hp without any refinement on handling at all. plus subaru is doing great in actual internation race. here is the result in world rally championship of subaru impreza

driver championship
1995 Colin McRae
2001 Richard Burns (great driver... too bad he passed away)
2003 Petter Solberg

Manufacturers' Championship 
1995 
1996 
1997

well, you may say that is a special race car, but the wrx sti is actually doing good in group N (near stock) rallying

by the way ford focus rs wrc is winning race

can the srt-4 do the same thing? quick car doesn't mean it is fast on the staight line.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Sti's are great cars (wrx's are not) I also love evos but at the time when i was shoping for a new car in earily of 04 an evo 8 was going for around 28-38k i know i looked for quite a while and 27300 was the best i could do and thats only because i had a family member working at the dealership. So since i was making airmen pay i got a 04 srt4 for 21500 otd and its been a great car for me and has responded to the mods and route ive taken very well.
As for the v-8 discussion if its n/a its usally not a problem, ive ran into some really well done marrows/vettes/goats that shut me down with out problem but for a 20k car ive been at the line before a lot of the same and never lost to an n/a stang.
There are always a few people who do amazing things with each type of car and we all can list what they have done, and since aaa brought up pro racing if you look up darrell cox he has done some pretty amazing things with neons including http://www.good-guys.com/news/ggNewsDetail.aspx?ID=575 and his drag car has 1400hp on the same platform.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

we are on different topic there... you talk about drag and i talk about rallying... totally different world. american racing culture is different from the rest of the world. in america, nascar first, then drag, then indy car

in rest of the world, f1 first, then rally, then gt car and drifting, then drag and indy, nascar is almost unheard of.

anyway... making big hp is great, but can a fwd handling all the power and apply all the way down the track?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

until any of you have a vehicle that turns 9s, put a lid on it.  9.78 1/4 gidde........ all for under $15k I'd rather have my big d**k and my bike then a cooper or a neon  just havin fun, but kinda serious too


----------

